# What you need to view RAW files in Windows Explorer and Windows Preview



## Didereaux (Oct 6, 2015)

Here is the link to MS MicrosoftCameraCodecPack-x64.  When installed it will display most RAW files automatically in Windows Explorer etc.

Link
Download Microsoft Camera Codec Pack (6.3.9721.0) from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## JimMcClain (Oct 11, 2015)

Version 9721.0, which you linked to, is from April 22, 2014. It has not been updated for any cameras since then, including Nikon D750 or my D810 (check the Details for any other specific camera). Its supported operating systems are only Vista SP2 and Windows 7.

I don't have Windows 8.1 anymore, so I don't know if it has native RAW handling. I do have Windows 10 and it does have native RAW file support.


----------



## Didereaux (Oct 13, 2015)

JimMcClain said:


> Version 9721.0, which you linked to, is from April 22, 2014. It has not been updated for any cameras since then, including Nikon D750 or my D810 (check the Details for any other specific camera). Its supported operating systems are only Vista SP2 and Windows 7.
> 
> I don't have Windows 8.1 anymore, so I don't know if it has native RAW handling. I do have Windows 10 and it does have native RAW file support.




that's what you get for jumping on any MS bandwagon to early!!!


----------



## 3Dogs (Oct 13, 2015)

This is one of the advantages for me in converting files to DNG as I use windows explorer all the time to view photos.


----------

